# sendmail



## qpai (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,

my boot process hangs on "configuring syscons: blanktime."
I have read a lot of similar threads, but its still a problem for me -.-

my rc.conf:

```
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.

keyboard="/dev/ukbd0"
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
#sendmail_enable="YES"

usbd_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"

font8x8="iso02-8x8"
font8x14="iso02-8x14"
font8x16="iso02-8x16"
scrnmap="NO"
keymap="hu.iso2.102keys"

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Aug 22 16:03:43 2010
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.111  netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="qpai.bsd.hu"
```

my hosts:

```
::1                     localhost localhost.bsd.hu
127.0.0.1               localhost localhost.bsd.hu
192.168.1.111           qpai.bsd.hu
```

my resolv.conf:

```
domain  bsd.hu
nameserver      192.168.1.1
```

my hostname is : "qpai.bsd.hu"
my domain name is : "bsd.hu"
I'm using a router with the fallowing IP: "192.168.1.1"
I have dynamic PPPoE

I have tried a lot of modifications with /etc/hosts to make sendmail work, but I could not solve it.

Thanks in advance,
qpai


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2010)

qpai said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> my boot process hangs on "configuring syscons: blanktime."
> I have read a lot of similar threads, but its still a problem for me -.-
> ...



What version of FreeBSD?

It should not be necessary to set the keyboard and mouse devices, they should Just Work(tm).  Also usbd went away after FreeBSD 6 or so.

You have sendmail_enable commented out.  Are you saying you still have a delay on startup even without enabling sendmail?


----------



## qpai (Aug 22, 2010)

Its FreeBSD 8.1

Thank you for those observations, I commented those lines and everything works the same.
I have freshly upgraded system, however this problem occured before the upgrade too.
(I used ctrl+c mostly to kill sendmail)



> You have sendmail_enable commented out. Are you saying you still have a delay on startup even without enabling sendmail?


Without sendmail (sendmail_enable="NONE"), of course not.
That line remained from my previous attempts to solve the problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2010)

Does sendmail complain about an unqualified hostname on startup or in /var/log/maillog?


----------



## qpai (Aug 22, 2010)

I see nothing doubtful during the boot process.
My /var/log/maillog contains these lines: (backed it up, empty it, then reboot)


```
Aug 23 00:28:58 qpai sm-mta[962]: starting daemon (8.14.4): SMTP+queueing@00:30:00
Aug 23 00:29:13 qpai sm-msp-queue[1041]: starting daemon (8.14.4): queueing@00:30:00
```


----------



## qpai (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, I rebuilt my kernel without INAT6 and everything smooth now.

However ... this method looks a little bit radical for me.
Does ipv6 important?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2010)

qpai said:
			
		

> Well, I rebuilt my kernel without INAT6 and everything smooth now.
> 
> However ... this method looks a little bit radical for me.
> Does ipv6 important?



Err, ITYM "INET6".  No, unless you need it, running without IPv6 should be fine.

But I think this might also explain the error: you had no IPv6 address for "qpai.bsd.hu" in /etc/hosts.


----------

